# Emergency lighting for details



## AB7

Would like to know if anyone has a preferred cheap (not garbage but not expensive) emergency lighting solution for their POV during details? Drivers keep getting worse and I’m interested in anything to make my day safer. Rather see someone hit my car than me.


----------



## Goose

I'd park a small bulldozer in the road before using my own car. Put some reflective rear crash chevrons on it or paint the blade creatively to look like the back of a car. The drunks will love it.

Or get your department to get surplus MRAPs people can crash into.


----------



## EUPD377

Yeah I am 100% behind not wanting to get hit by a car. However, be aware that it’s going to be an insurance nightmare if someone hits your car and your using it for a detail, with activated emergency lights. I just wouldn’t do it. Have you talked to your agency about the issue or the possibility of checking out a car for appropriate details?


----------



## Bloodhound

AB7 said:


> Would like to know if anyone has a preferred cheap (not garbage but not expensive) emergency lighting solution for their POV during details? Drivers keep getting worse and I’m interested in anything to make my day safer. Rather see someone hit my car than me.


Strobes n More makes very high quality lighting to compete with Whelen, etc, at much better prices. They are made in Rhode Island. 



LED Lights, Hideaway, Body Mount, Grille, Rear, Dash, Window, Purple LED's, Turn and Reverse, Flood, Spot and More - StrobesNMore.com


----------



## USAF286

I suggest using the guy Jeremy Dewitt uses! 

Absolute light show!


jk. Don’t do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AB7

EUPD377 said:


> Yeah I am 100% behind not wanting to get hit by a car. However, be aware that it’s going to be an insurance nightmare if someone hits your car and your using it for a detail, with activated emergency lights. I just wouldn’t do it. Have you talked to your agency about the issue or the possibility of checking out a car for appropriate details?


Agency will issue permit for lights, but checking out a cruiser is only allowed when requested by the company that needs the detail. That would be even tougher to swing when most details are out of town.


----------

